# 08/3-4 Mosquito Lake OMBTT Pot~A~Gold



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We are having our Mosquito Lake 2 Day super open again this year. We have a special page just for this event.http://www.ombtt.com/POGmosquito.html
We just fished the NOAA event and wow how the lake looks different. I thought I was in Florida. Different kinds of weeds way off shore? We caught a ton of fish in that event but lost all of our key bites. I am really looking forward to this event this year and maybe some redemtion. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me. Also we have waived the late fee but we will close down registration at 5:40am and we will be launching at 6am. If everyone is in the water and ready to go we will go even earlier if it is safe light. Thanks to the 60+ boats who fished last year and hope to see you again this year.

Jami


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I will be signing up Jami, see you there.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Got your entry today. She is finally starting to move now up to 20 and getting them on a regular basis now.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant wait, fishing Mosquito Lake is awesome. Thanks Jami


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We are up to 23 come on guys time to sign up. We are accepting ramp entry's but I discourage them due to slows us down in morning. I have had a few teams ask about fishing by themselves one day due to they have another event their partner will be at on Saturday. I do not care as long as the team is registered before the event starts. No alternates or substitutes are allowed the day your partner cannot make it. You will have to fish the one day by yourself of course that makes it a little more challenging for your team.


Jami


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm on the list!!!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We will see you there! We will be at the ramp at 3pm on Friday if anyone wants to sign up and also we will be there early on Saturday around 5am. Remember we are going to take off around 6:30 so registration will close at 6:15am. By the way what is going on with Mosquito Lake? Why are the weights down and the big fish are very rare now? It only seems top take around 9-10lbs anymore to win an event. I guess I got spoiled when 12-14 was winning. Still a good fishery but just seems weird the big fish have disappeared.


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Story going around that around 1500 bass 3 pounds and over were captured and transported to other lakes in the area like berlin and westbranch. Story was supposedly in the paper and odnr kept it hush hush. One of my friends that i do trust saw them putting bass in tanks and asked them what they were doing and they wouldnt tell him.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I've heard that story as well....some say yeah it's true while other say no way. I think it's a little far fetched...either way something is up with Mosquito. It's fishing so differently than it has in the past years and the big fish are hard to come by....at least for us mortals!! lol

Jami....what's the check in process for those who have pre-registered? Where are you going to be setup?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Twitch13 said:


> Story going around that around 1500 bass 3 pounds and over were captured and transported to other lakes in the area like berlin and westbranch. Story was supposedly in the paper and odnr kept it hush hush. One of my friends that i do trust saw them putting bass in tanks and asked them what they were doing and they wouldnt tell him.


If this were true they would be breaking their own law. If a fish were sick and it wiped out one or two lakes it would be devistating for all. IMHO they are smarter than that. The big fish are there, we just need to figure them out!-BTW the ODNR know how to operate & navigate the internet and they are aware of this rumor. Go get 'em guys and show us your BIG fish with smiles!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just curious....What motive is there for ODNR to hide the move to help other fisheries? Is Mosquito fishing rough at the moment? Heck yeah it is. But I still love the lake and know it can turn on at any moment and when it does it sure is a blast. 

In my opinion Mosquito is having a weird year due to a few things. Pressure, water levels last year being so low, weather changes and fronts this year, more pressure, and more weather and temp changes. 

Now if for some reason the state did that.....it would explain a lot and make me feel a little better about the rough outing I had out there recently. It would also make me feel even better about fishing Berlin and Milton (both favorites of mine anyway) in the future. 

I'm sure it will produce for the tournament coming up and if things weren't so tight for me right now I'd be out there giving it my all. Good luck and hope you guys get a good turnout. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Lake being so low effect it?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

alumking said:


> Lake being so low effect it?


I'm no scientist or english teacher but I'd think the lake water level being so low last year "affected" the lake and fish population in some way. But maybe I'm wrong. Just an opinion. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

lunker4141 said:


> I'm no scientist or english teacher but I'd think the lake water level being so low last year "affected" the lake and fish population in some way. But maybe I'm wrong. Just an opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Meant no disrespect putting "affected" in quotations. I thought I used it wrong in my first post and you were poking fun.....I actually looked up which word to use in my response and posted then reread my post and realized it wasn't even in the post......been a long day. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I think that some of the issue is too much water now with cover from 1 FT to 10 Ft. There were big bags last year with the water being low but that concentrated the fish more, I have heard from a good source that something did happen with the 3lb fish being removed and it seems that way with the weights this year its fishing like it did many years ago were 8lbs got you a check. 

Mark


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

well it will be a few years and it will be back weight wise. I watched them grow up in years past. No shortage of 1.5-2lbers!!!! One thing is for sure weights are close in most of the events I have fished up there so anyone has a chance to win.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Set up will be where Dobass always set up by the lake. We are up to 28 now and already had about 5 saying the will be paying at ramp. I have included payout on lesser number of boats for viewing. By the way talked to DNR buddy transport of fish was rumor. They are concerned and a creel census will be in the future to see if certain class fish are missing. May have been a kill over summer or winter. Hope they are just hiding! Hope to see you all there. The way the lake is fishing it is anyone's ballgame. You are just a couple of big bites away from winning so come give it a shot at some gooood money! I predict 17-18 lbs for 2 days with a 3.96 and 4.5 as the 2 big bass. Lets see how good my prediction is. 


Jami
30 boats 1st 2,600 2nd 1,400 3rd 700 4th 425 5th 375 6th 325 7th 285
35 boats 1st 3,400 2nd 1,600 3rd 800 4th 600 5th 425 6th 375 7th 285
40 boats 1st 3,600 2nd 1,800 3rd 900 4th 650 5th 575 6th 450 7th 400 8th 285
45 boats 1st 3,800 2nd 1,900 3rd 950 4th 750 5th 650 6th 525 7th 450 8th 375 9th 325


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I might make it out there. Just have to find a partner and do some work to the boat. May be a late night getting ready. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Anybody who needs a partner I'm looking. I have a boat but if you have one chances are its nicer then mine. I know its last second but I'd love to fish this. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I now have results up for the event go to 

http://www.ombtt.com/POGmosquito.html


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats to OGF'er Johnboy111711 & partner for 4th place finish! Great job guys.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks buzz, but that was my pops and my partner. I was busy working!


----------

